# purple frog



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

Anyone post this yet?

BBC NEWS | Science & Environment | Rare frog caught on film


----------



## boricorso (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool video. Thanks for posting.

Now I understand why people frown on Hybrids so much. That thing was barking....I think I saw a bit of Chihuahua in him.

Marcos


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

If there is an uglier frog out there, I haven't seen it! lol. Very interesting otherwise!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Is it just me, or was that thing charging the cameraman?


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

its so ugly its cute


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

It looks like a cross between a frog and a mole. The Screaming frog (smoky jungle frog is what the video called it) is awesome. I saw a story on Animal planet where a lady thought a small kitten was stuck in the wall of her house and when they tore the house apart to rescue the kitten, it turned out to be one of these type of screaming frogs. (Alot smaller than the one the show in the video here though)
Candy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like a little bulldog!!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks similar to a Sheep Frog, *Hypopachus variolosus*


----------



## yenrec (Jun 7, 2007)

divingne1 said:


> It looks like a cross between a frog and a mole. The Screaming frog (smoky jungle frog is what the video called it) is awesome. I saw a story on Animal planet where a lady thought a small kitten was stuck in the wall of her house and when they tore the house apart to rescue the kitten, it turned out to be one of these type of screaming frogs. (Alot smaller than the one the show in the video here though)
> Candy



I thought the same exact thing! at least i wasnt the only one!!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

that thing cant be real. how could a frog and something else interbreed whatever. that is just acrazy looking whatever it is!! haha


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Really cool frog! Thanks for sharing. I went to the website and had a hard time finding where this species is located. Would someone enlighten me please?

-Beth


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

They're found in the Western Ghats of India.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Thought India but unsure where.
Thanks!


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

I had A cheap wallet tell me a similiar story. "shit happens", all I ever needed to know.


----------

